# My buddy Axle



## FmXc87 (Dec 3, 2013)

Still don't kno what Axle is mixed with but he's a beautiful black dark bridal just under a year old 49 lbs waitin for him to hit a groth spert.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

welcome. 

cute pooch you have there,


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Now is this the dog you wanted to adopt your is he already your pet? Either way, he is handsome and I like the color


----------



## FmXc87 (Dec 3, 2013)

He is already mine now the new one is short stocky one they get along amazingly so far 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FmXc87 (Dec 3, 2013)

He rode shot gun in the semi to Tennessee with me yesterday from northern Indiana

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitso (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks like a lab mix... Cute!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

